# The low point - STD tests tomorro



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I haven't been able to face going to get tested until this week. In a way I'm proud that I'm finally facing it, but it's a horrible truth to face that your spouse may have exposed you to God knows what by breaking his vows. I've been feeling sick all week and am kind of anxious to get it all over with. Anyone know how long full panel STD test results usually take? Thank God it has been a while since we had sex so I now know I'm not pregnant, but I'm so scared he has given me something. I am so angry at him for putting me through this.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

It could take about a week or two. things like HIV usually manifests itself within 3 months of possible exposure. In rare cases, it takes about 6 months. RNA testing is more expensive, and is not available everywhere.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Hope all the tests come back negative.


----------



## Primrose (Mar 4, 2015)

I got my results back in a week. I was 36 weeks pregnant when I had to tell my OB-GYN that I needed a repeat STD panel  Thank the good Lord all came back clear (although I was instructed to have another in 6 months).


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Yep, the cheaters paradox... It wasn't about you... I never meant to hurt you.

Yet the BS get to share the worst part ing blow an STD from an unfaithful spouse.
Remember, affair sex is rarely if ever protected sex in the make believe world of unicorns and rainbows.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

bb1984 said:


> I got my results back in a week. I was 36 weeks pregnant when I had to tell my OB-GYN that I needed a repeat STD panel  Thank the good Lord all came back clear (although I was instructed to have another in 6 months).


That's a horrible situation to be in but I am so glad to hear tests came back negative. Many congratulations on your baby! I'm sure you'll be a wonderful mother and set a much better example as a parent. Not that it's a competition...


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, results apparently come back in a week. Crossing fingers. (To top it all off, my poor son hurt himself badly on the playground and had to take him to the ER and call his dad as per the terms of our agreement. Last person I wanted to see, but thank God my son was ok and was very brave about it all. It took a large amount of self restraint not to yell at/ find some rotten herring to slap my STBX with though - because apparently I think in Monty Python imagery.)


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

RWB said:


> Yep, the cheaters paradox... It wasn't about you... I never meant to hurt you.
> 
> Yet the BS get to share the worst part ing blow an STD from an unfaithful spouse.
> Remember, affair sex is rarely if ever protected sex in the make believe world of unicorns and rainbows.


It's also because if you allow yourself to think about condoms you are acknowledging that you are going to cheat. That you are a cheat. 

I guess that was my thinking as to why no condoms. Even though at the last minute I didn't have PIV sex with the OW.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

OP, good luck. I didn't record the exact time frame for mine, but it seems like it was about a week and half or so.


----------



## SomethingsUp (Sep 30, 2014)

I had to get this done too, took 2 weeks to get the results and they came back negative thank God. I'll never forget how upset I got sitting in the Doctors office waiting to see him about this and "Our" wedding song came on the radio in the waiting room. I had to leave and go outside because everyone looked at me as I started to cry in the waiting room. Just another bad moment in all this disgusting nightmare.

Our wedding song was "I swear" by John Michael Montgomery. It meant nothing to him obviously.

I'll say a prayer for you joannacroc that the tests come back negative for you too. It's just awful what they put us through.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

joannacroc said:


> ...It took a large amount of self restraint not to yell at/ find some rotten herring to slap my STBX with though - because apparently I think in Monty Python imagery.)


I see some wisdom in slapping him with a rotten herring...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhJQp-q1Y1s

(giggle--one Python fan to another) :rofl:


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

joannacroc said:


> Well, results apparently come back in a week. Crossing fingers. (To top it all off, my poor son hurt himself badly on the playground and had to take him to the ER and call his dad as per the terms of our agreement. Last person I wanted to see, but thank God my son was ok and was very brave about it all. It took a large amount of self restraint not to yell at/ find some rotten herring to slap my STBX with though - *because apparently I think in Monty Python imagery.*)


You say this like it's a bad thing. :scratchhead:


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Yay! All tests came back normal.


----------



## BrutalHonesty (Apr 5, 2015)

joannacroc said:


> Yay! All tests came back normal.


:smthumbup:

Good news are valuable!


----------

